# Bonding



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

When I first got my Hedgie, Pepper, I didn't socialize with her enough and I was wondering what the fastest way to bond with her would be. I feel bad I didn't play with her but school was very busying. I was also wondering how I could make her more active!?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Bonding isn't something that can be done quickly. It's an investment in time. That being said, the more you handle her, the better off you'll be. An absolute minimum of 30 minutes every single day. You can't skip days just because you're busy. Every single day. Play with her, let her snuggle with you, offer her yummy treats. Hedgehogs make great homework companions as many are content to sleep in your lap while you do homework.


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thats also great advice. While I'm writing this to you I might as well ask my other question! About 2 nights ago Pepper tried to hibernate. She hadn't eaten in two days and still hasn't eaten but she's back to normal in every other way. She'll eat mealworms but only if I give them straight to her and even when I put her near her bowl she won't eat. I gave her banana, which she absolutely loves, mealworms, her regular food (Which she isn't TOO fond of) and some cilantro. Last night when I woke her up and put her by her bowl she only ate the mealworms out of her bowl. Help! I really don't know what to do. I can't take her to the vet because the nearest vet is an hour away and my parents don't think its serious enough to be willing to drive me.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What is the temperature in the cage?


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Its about 75


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is the temperature the same all day and throughout the entire cage?


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

She's also in her snuggle sack and theres some fleece covering her snuggle sack
 and yes


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok. Not eating trumps bonding. 

Let's go over the basics. How are you heating the cage? Do you have a thermometer in the cage? What is your lighting schedule? 
What was the temperature before the hibernation attempt?


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

My hedgehoge tried to hibernate not too long ago and the same thing happened to me - he seemed fine but wasn't eating much. I thought it wasn't a huge deal and he would eat when he was hungry (HUGE MISTAKE) because that basically caused him to become hyperglycemic and I had to rush him to emergency. However they did a few things at emergency that may help you out if you try them:
First up his temps to higher than normal to raise his body heat some more (the vet had his incubator at 80).
Second, the vet was syringe feeding him critcal care (which you probably don't need unless yours gets much worse) but you could try syringing some water or blended kibble to get food into your hedgehog for now until the appetite comes back.
Third, the vet started weighing (and I am continuing it) my hedgehog every day to make sure he did not loose any more weight. 
It took abut a day and a half to get my Quilliam back on his feet after being hospitalized from his hibernation attempt but he is doing unbelievably better now. You may want to try some of these things, too!


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

nicole92 said:


> My hedgehoge tried to hibernate not too long ago and the same thing happened to me - he seemed fine but wasn't eating much. I thought it wasn't a huge deal and he would eat when he was hungry (HUGE MISTAKE) because that basically caused him to become hyperglycemic and I had to rush him to emergency. However they did a few things at emergency that may help you out if you try them:
> First up his temps to higher than normal to raise his body heat some more (the vet had his incubator at 80).
> Second, the vet was syringe feeding him critcal care (which you probably don't need unless yours gets much worse) but you could try syringing some water or blended kibble to get food into your hedgehog for now until the appetite comes back.
> Third, the vet started weighing (and I am continuing it) my hedgehog every day to make sure he did not loose any more weight.
> It took abut a day and a half to get my Quilliam back on his feet after being hospitalized from his hibernation attempt but he is doing unbelievably better now. You may want to try some of these things, too!


Thank you so much for warning me and giving your advice! I've been worried but I'll definitely take your advice!!


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> Ok. Not eating trumps bonding.
> 
> Let's go over the basics. How are you heating the cage? Do you have a thermometer in the cage? What is your lighting schedule?
> What was the temperature before the hibernation attempt?


And I don't currently have a thermometer in her cage but have a small heater in my room. The temperature when she tried to hibernate was about 70 degrees (yes I know thats too cold) every now and then i stick a thermometer in her cage and it comes to 75. nights turn on about 7 in the morning to 8 at night thats when I turn on a dimmer light and wake her up.


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

You should definitely get a thermometer to keep in your cage at all times. I got one after Quilliams hibernation attempt which tells me the high and low temps in his cage over a 24 hour span. You can get them easily on amazon.
Another thing I've started doing is keep a log of what Quilliam eats, his cage temp, and his weight everyday since he tried to hibernate to make sure there are no major changes. I also note things like if he seems to be sleeping extra, gets a bath, has a change in diet, etc. Keep a close eye on your hedgehog for a while because I've read that after one hibernation attempt they are more likely to try again.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

What many people like to do is keep a daily journal of key data points. They'll take note of how much was eaten, weight, water intake, how the poop and urine was (if there was any, if there was more or less, anything worth writing down), and anything else noticed that could be important. That way as you look over it you can spot trends (like has he been eating less over time) and also gives you a record of when health issues are noticed as it can be easy to forget the details over time. You can also include the outcomes of any issues, anything the vet said or suggested and how those things worked out or didn't work out.


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

We got her up and she got up a gave her a few mealworms and she ate them and I decided to try something new with her so I gave her a blueberry and a bit of cauliflower. She was a bit hesitant to try but eventually she started nibbling. She nibbled a little bit and lost interest a little but when I first gave her a blueberry I went to go put up the knife i used to cut it open with and then I came back and she was belly up licking herself or sniffing maybe? I didn't know what she was doing but she stopped when I came in. Then my brother came in to see her and found her holding her self up and licking herself (sort of like a cat when cleaning itself) and I thought she might be self-anointing but she didn't have any visible silyva stuff on her. But she was acting normal after about half a minute of doing that. ??. But she's fine. Besides not eating her actual food. We're calling vet tomorrow.


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

shinydistraction said:


> What many people like to do is keep a daily journal of key data points. They'll take note of how much was eaten, weight, water intake, how the poop and urine was (if there was any, if there was more or less, anything worth writing down), and anything else noticed that could be important. That way as you look over it you can spot trends (like has he been eating less over time) and also gives you a record of when health issues are noticed as it can be easy to forget the details over time. You can also include the outcomes of any issues, anything the vet said or suggested and how those things worked out or didn't work out.


Thats a great idea that i will definitely use! thanks!


----------



## Lil'Pepper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

nicole92 said:


> You should definitely get a thermometer to keep in your cage at all times. I got one after Quilliams hibernation attempt which tells me the high and low temps in his cage over a 24 hour span. You can get them easily on amazon.
> Another thing I've started doing is keep a log of what Quilliam eats, his cage temp, and his weight everyday since he tried to hibernate to make sure there are no major changes. I also note things like if he seems to be sleeping extra, gets a bath, has a change in diet, etc. Keep a close eye on your hedgehog for a while because I've read that after one hibernation attempt they are more likely to try again.


I will get a thermometer no question about it. I've definitely learned its a necessity! I've also already talked to my dad about getting a lamp with a heat bulb for her.


----------

